# Force flow in Wck



## Hendrik (Dec 5, 2014)

Per today, many Wck sifu from different lineages has already develop the seven bow force flow skill. More utbe to come for how force flow function in different areas


Dave






Jim












Phil


----------



## Hendrik (Dec 5, 2014)

Different type of power generation in Wck .

1. Phil chi sau with force flow receive and issue







2. CST chi sau with structure and Nim Lik


----------



## Thunder Foot (Dec 5, 2014)

What is the purpose of this "7 bow force flow"? Do you mean it as jan dai lek?


----------



## kung fu fighter (Dec 5, 2014)

Thunder Foot said:


> What is the purpose of this "7 bow force flow"? Do you mean it as jan dai lek?



Nope, the snake engine/force flow is quite different to Jaan Dai Lek


----------



## KPM (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the vids Nav!  I had seen the first one, but not the others.  Jim is short, but the video makes Hendrik look like a giant!  Is he standing on a box?


----------



## zuti car (Dec 6, 2014)

I can do the same as these people on videos and I have no idea about 7 bows and snake whatever , nothing special really ...


----------



## KPM (Dec 6, 2014)

Oops!  My apologies Hendrik!  Not sure why I thought Navin started this thread.  I guess because he has posted on the topic recently?  Anyway...good videos.  And you do look like a giant in the one with Jim!  I asked Dave how what was on his video was different from the "Sink, Rise, Spit, Swallow" that is common to southern CMAs.  I didn't get a very good answer then.  But Jim answers it pretty well on these video clips.


----------



## Hendrik (Dec 6, 2014)

KPM said:


> Oops!  My apologies Hendrik!  Not sure why I thought Navin started this thread.  I guess because he has posted on the topic recently?  Anyway...good videos.  And you do look like a giant in the one with Jim!  I asked Dave how what was on his video was different from the "Sink, Rise, Spit, Swallow" that is common to southern CMAs.  I didn't get a very good answer then.  But Jim answers it pretty well on these video clips.



No problem.

I just stand close to the camera


----------



## Hendrik (Dec 6, 2014)

A common question is in the force flow type of handling

how what was different from the "Sink, Rise, Spit, Swallow" that is common to southern CMAs.  

Momentum is the sixth core element of the six core elements.

momentum actually has three level depth as the following.

1. Momentum basic type :  swallow spit rise sink.

2. Five  basic Purpose of generating the type of momentum ：

give birth,
counter of against,
control ,
absorb or neutralize or recieve,
Using weight or limits

3. Two Basic Power type Implementation of momentum: 
body type brace snap , force flow type.

To illustrate how these three level works

For example ,
One carry out a momentum "swallow " , the purspose is to "control", and implement with "force flow type"

Thus, swallow  momentum alone doesn't tell the full story, one needs to get to know the purpose, and what type of implementation power  type

Within common to southern CMA has many many variations due to what is the purpose and power type under the surface level. Ie: speed, accretion...power.... Characteristics. Power generation play a big big role of influencing the momentum. Especially , when impulse or the change of momentum or inch power were called for. 

Wck 1840 is as its name says, Siu Lin tau, or the essential training of details. Lots of details 

Hope this clear things up.


----------



## kung fu fighter (Dec 6, 2014)

zuti car said:


> I can do the same as these people on videos and I have no idea about 7 bows and snake whatever , nothing special really ...



Please post your video of you doing the same as these people, it would be great to see! without the proper cultivation it's almost impossible to do what they are doing.


----------



## kung fu fighter (Dec 6, 2014)

KPM said:


> Thanks for the vids Nav!  I had seen the first one, but not the others.  Jim is short, but the video makes Hendrik look like a giant!  Is he standing on a box?



The videos were posted by Hendrik! No I don't think Hendrik is standing on a box, he is my height about 6', so Jim must be significantly smaller.



KPM said:


> I asked Dave how what was on his video was different from the "Sink, Rise, Spit, Swallow" that is common to southern CMAs.  I didn't get a very good answer then.  But Jim answers it pretty well on these video clips.



From my experience "Sink, Rise, Spit, Swallow" are operations within force flow. no need to overtly do them on purpose. They happen naturally by default with your intent rather than with big noticeable physical movements common to southern CMAs.


----------



## Hendrik (Dec 6, 2014)

kung fu fighter said:


> From my experience "Sink, Rise, Spit, Swallow" are operations within force flow. no need to overtly do them on purpose. They happen naturally by default with your intent rather than with big noticeable physical movements common to southern CMAs.




That is why force flow is a flow which can transform to different momentum based on purpose intention and situation.

Nav,

Join the team,  share you youtube if you have time to made one. Since you have develop the skill too


----------



## Hendrik (Dec 6, 2014)

For those who have not watched this yet.


----------



## Hendrik (Dec 6, 2014)

It is science and technology.

Many wcners in The USA , Europe , and Asia has developed it in this year 2014.


----------



## Marnetmar (Dec 6, 2014)

Seven bow force flow?

Is this another one of those "it has a funny name, therefore it must be good" discussions?


----------



## zuti car (Dec 6, 2014)

kung fu fighter said:


> Please post your video of you doing the same as these people, it would be great to see! without the proper cultivation it's almost impossible to do what they are doing.


It is a matter of simple mechanics and proper body alignment , I can teach anyone to do that in 10 minutes . Training is required but "proper cultivation " is not a correct term in this case .About the video , if my friends  agree to be recorded  I will  post it here .


----------



## Hendrik (Dec 6, 2014)

zuti car said:


> It is a matter of simple mechanics and proper body alignment , I can teach anyone to do that in 10 minutes . Training is required but "proper cultivation " is not a correct term in this case .About the video , if my friends  agree to be recorded  I will  post it here .




Based on you photo here, which shows your bows condition.

Your student in this photo who you teaches much much more then 10 mins .


I suggest you made a video to proof your word.


Or may be you can describe to us In a simple language  what is force flow? What is a force flow path? What is coupling? How to handle them?


----------



## zuti car (Dec 7, 2014)

You have found my photo . Good for you , since you can read Chinese  you can read a newspaper article   for which this photo was made . Oh , wait , you can only read simplified Chinese . Too bad , you could learn something . As for my bows condition , like i told you on the other forum , you can hit me in the stomach 10 times, after that I will hit you only once . Or you want a sparring session, I promise to use only one arm ,or you want sticky hands session, what ever you want I am willing to do the testing with you. As for the video , like i told before if my friend agrees I will make one, but not this one form the photo because I overweight him for more than 30 kilos , I have to ask someone else or there is no point , I don't need any skill to control someone half of my size .
P.S. What about that museum address you failed to send , I am still waiting ?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 7, 2014)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:*

*PLEASE KEEP THE CONVERSATION POLITE AND RESPECTFUL.  CHALLENGE POSTS ARE PROHIBITED BY THE SITE'S RULES AND WILL LEAD TO AN IMMEDIATE BAN OF THE MEMBER ISSUING THE CHALLENGE.*

*JKS9199
MT ASSISTANT ADMINISTRATOR*


----------



## Hendrik (Dec 7, 2014)

Hendrik said:


> Based on you photo here.
> 
> I think you better made a video to proof yourself.





zuti car said:


> You have found my photo . Good for you , since you can read Chinese  you can read a newspaper article   for which this photo was made . Oh , wait , you can only read simplified Chinese . Too bad , you could learn something .
> 
> 
> As for my bows condition , like i told you on the other forum , you can hit me in the stomach 10 times, after that I will hit you only once .
> ...




Zuti , 

Jim rosalendo has Gm Fu contact address, I was thinking to giving you so you can contsct Gm Fu direct and see for yourself where is the exact museum.

But with the way you reply my comment. Well, i don't want to waste my time,




Navin,

Do you think this Zuti can take one single force flow short from me?
He claim he can take ten strike to his stomach. 
one needs to think before one talk. Lol








To wcners beside Zuti Car, Anyone who is interested the museum can contact Jim.


----------



## Vajramusti (Dec 7, 2014)

Marnetmar said:


> Seven bow force flow?
> 
> Is this another one of those "it has a funny name, therefore it must be good" discussions?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yep. Whatever list Hendrik is on- spamming is sure to follow. ....repeating the same things again, again and again.
It's hardly a conversation.


----------



## Hendrik (Dec 7, 2014)

Vajramusti said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Yep. Whatever list Hendrik is on- spamming is sure to follow. ....repeating the same things again, again and again.
> It's hardly a conversation.



Joy,

I lately found you against me for against shake.

You are no longer a friend that is for sure.


Btw.

It is not repeating the something again and again, it is more and more wcners have the force flow skill and sharing. I don't even say much these days .


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thread locked, pending staff review.

jks9199
MT Asst. Administrator


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thread is reopened.  

Please keep things polite and respectful.  Debate the post, not the poster, and avoid style bashing.

jks9199
MT Assistant Administrator


----------



## Hendrik (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks and appreciate!


----------



## Hendrik (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Hendrik (Dec 11, 2014)

Wing Chun Brace vs Force Flow - YouTube


----------

